# BIG 4 Auditing Firms in Middle East



## BelleCPA (Mar 24, 2016)

Hi,

I am a newbie here in the expatforum. I can't find Qatar in the middle east category. Anyways, I just want to ask my fellow CPAs out there.

I have a job offer in Doha Qatar. I am not sure if the salary offered is just within the average salary rates of associates in the firm. It's around 9500 QAR. Is this already okay?

Should I accept it? Considering that I am experienced here in the Philippines for almost 4 years and already a Senior Associate. I really need money to save.

Hoping for your responses.

Thank you.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

I've moved your post to the forum covering Qatar which is Other Middle East and North Africa


----------



## BelleCPA (Mar 24, 2016)

Wow! Thank you...


----------

